# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا > بازار رمضان والعيد >  حياكم الله أطقم بنوتات كشخة اربع قطع .. تفضلوا

## om mariam 201

مرحباً بكم في جديدنا للعيد أطقم بنوتات كشخة ومختلفة للعيد يتكون من اربع قطع .. يتوفر حسب الطلب لكافة الألوان ًو الموديلات .. 
إليكم الصور اخوااااتي


























لمزيد من الموديلات او الصور أرجو مراسلتي 
الحمدلله ،، أتمنى ينالوا إعجابكم اي استفسار او سؤال يرجي التواصل علي الخاص او واتساب 0552624377

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الشارقة منطقة القليعة 
أحدث كفرات السراير _ 2021 ,من مونتاج 
ابو ظبي 
من أبواب الرحمة في رمضان 
رمضان وحصد الأجور 
رمضان فرصة للتغيير 
من فضـائل شهر رمـضان 
تنحيف الكرش والجسم وشد التررررررررهل بامان... 
بياض مثل التلج للمنطقةالحساسةوالركب والظهر... 
تبييض الوجه 2 الى 3 درجات بشهر وتوحيد اللون...

----------


## om mariam 201

الحمدلله

----------


## om mariam 201

الحمدلله

----------


## أم المزيونه33

روعه ما شاء الله انا ابغي اطلب

----------


## قارورة العسل

بالتوفيق

----------


## ام غايوتى

الله يوووفقج

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم لك الحمد حتي ترضي

- - - Updated - - -

سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## om mariam 201

الحمدلله

----------


## om mariam 201

- - - Updated - - -

الحمدلله ،،

----------


## om mariam 201

الحمدلله والله اكبر

----------


## مونتاج

موفقه

----------


## om mariam 201

بارك الله فيكم .. التوفيق لنا ولكم بإذن الله

----------


## أم زمرده

اللهم فرج كروبنا، يسر حسابنا، يمن كتابنا .. اللهم انظر إلينا بعين الرضا والرحمة فلا نشقى وأنت رجاؤنا

----------


## om mariam 201

۞ إنّ اللّهَ ومَلائِكَتهُ يُصَلّونَ عَلَى 
النّبيْ يَاأيّهَا الّذينَ آمنُوا صَلّوا عَليهِ 
وَسَلّمُوا تَسْلِيمَا ۞
اللهم صل وسلم علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## om mariam 201

۞ إنّ اللّهَ ومَلائِكَتهُ يُصَلّونَ عَلَى 
النّبيْ يَاأيّهَا الّذينَ آمنُوا صَلّوا عَليهِ 
وَسَلّمُوا تَسْلِيمَا ۞
اللهم صل وسلم علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## om mariam 201

الحمدلله

----------


## om mariam 201

الحمدلله

----------


## om mariam 201

الحمدلله

- - - Updated - - -

۞ إنّ اللّهَ ومَلائِكَتهُ يُصَلّونَ عَلَى 
النّبيْ يَاأيّهَا الّذينَ آمنُوا صَلّوا عَليهِ 
وَسَلّمُوا تَسْلِيمَا ۞
اللهم صل وسلم علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## om mariam 201

۞ إنّ اللّهَ ومَلائِكَتهُ يُصَلّونَ عَلَى 
النّبيْ يَاأيّهَا الّذينَ آمنُوا صَلّوا عَليهِ 
وَسَلّمُوا تَسْلِيمَا ۞
اللهم صل وسلم علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## om mariam 201

۞ إنّ اللّهَ ومَلائِكَتهُ يُصَلّونَ عَلَى 
النّبيْ يَاأيّهَا الّذينَ آمنُوا صَلّوا عَليهِ 
وَسَلّمُوا تَسْلِيمَا ۞
اللهم صل وسلم علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## om mariam 201

۞ إنّ اللّهَ ومَلائِكَتهُ يُصَلّونَ عَلَى 
النّبيْ يَاأيّهَا الّذينَ آمنُوا صَلّوا عَليهِ 
وَسَلّمُوا تَسْلِيمَا ۞
اللهم صل وسلم علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## om mariam 201

۞ إنّ اللّهَ ومَلائِكَتهُ يُصَلّونَ عَلَى 
النّبيْ يَاأيّهَا الّذينَ آمنُوا صَلّوا عَليهِ 
وَسَلّمُوا تَسْلِيمَا ۞
اللهم صل وسلم علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## banota.a7

كيوت حبيتهن ...موفقه حبيبتي

----------


## om mariam 201

۞ إنّ اللّهَ ومَلائِكَتهُ يُصَلّونَ عَلَى 
النّبيْ يَاأيّهَا الّذينَ آمنُوا صَلّوا عَليهِ 
وَسَلّمُوا تَسْلِيمَا ۞
اللهم صل وسلم علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## om mariam 201

۞ إنّ اللّهَ ومَلائِكَتهُ يُصَلّونَ عَلَى 
النّبيْ يَاأيّهَا الّذينَ آمنُوا صَلّوا عَليهِ 
وَسَلّمُوا تَسْلِيمَا ۞
اللهم صل وسلم علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## عيالي حياتي

حلوووات عندج لقياس تسع شهور وعشر سنين وبكم

----------


## om mariam 201

اي حبيبتي عندي قياس لتسع شهور وللآم والبنت بعد كل المقاسات متوفرة ممكن تتواصلي واتساب حتي أرسلك الصور والموديلات 0552624377

----------


## om mariam 201

۞ إنّ اللّهَ ومَلائِكَتهُ يُصَلّونَ عَلَى 
النّبيْ يَاأيّهَا الّذينَ آمنُوا صَلّوا عَليهِ 
وَسَلّمُوا تَسْلِيمَا ۞
اللهم صل وسلم علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## om mariam 201

۞ إنّ اللّهَ ومَلائِكَتهُ يُصَلّونَ عَلَى 
النّبيْ يَاأيّهَا الّذينَ آمنُوا صَلّوا عَليهِ 
وَسَلّمُوا تَسْلِيمَا ۞
اللهم صل وسلم علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## om mariam 201

۞ إنّ اللّهَ ومَلائِكَتهُ يُصَلّونَ عَلَى 
النّبيْ يَاأيّهَا الّذينَ آمنُوا صَلّوا عَليهِ 
وَسَلّمُوا تَسْلِيمَا ۞
اللهم صل وسلم علي سيدنا محمد

----------

